# The Penny "hype" begins...



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

This is from Penny's official website...

"I flew to Vail, Colorado, July 16th to visit my knee doctor. He gave me 100% clearance with regards to my knee. I was very happy to know that I have no physical limitations."

This is exactly what I was talking about. Penny, and I'm sure the Suns organization soon after, will hype his return and how healthy he is, only in an attempt to get him traded before the season starts. I wouldn't be surprised to see him go down with an injury if the season starts and he's still in a Suns uni.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

They have been saying that he has been in perfect shape for the past three years, and look at what has happened, he gets injured in the first 20 games. I don't believe it one bit.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> They have been saying that he has been in perfect shape for the past three years, and look at what has happened, he gets injured in the first 20 games. I don't believe it one bit.


Yup, I think he'l get hurt again.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

As a Penny fan, I dun think he can play an effective full season. But if you are going to ask him to step up in a few games like the playoffs, I think Penny will not far behind from Kobe, T-Mac and Carter.

The guy can do 27/6/5 for a few games. He just doesnt have the legs to play a full season.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

As another Penny fan, I think he can play most of the season, if he is given set minutes as a starter who knows he'll have 25 minutes a game. 

He just turned 30, which means he is in his prime time physically and mentally. This is a new year and I hope we get to see the Penny we once saw in Orlando, as he is one smart player.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> As another Penny fan, I think he can play most of the season, if he is given set minutes as a starter who knows he'll have 25 minutes a game.
> 
> He just turned 30, which means he is in his prime time physically and mentally. This is a new year and I hope we get to see the Penny we once saw in Orlando, as he is one smart player.


I agree. He is in his prime, but right now I'd say he's more at his mental prime right now. He's grown up and he can hopefully deal with on and off the court issues better than he used to. I think that if Penny is healthy most of the year, the suns will be looking darn good:yes:


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

I hope so too...for the whole teams sake. Penny is basically the whole team, besides Marion, but if Penny is healthy then I think that the Suns will be a pretty good team next year.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> I hope so too...for the whole teams sake. Penny is basically the whole team, besides Marion, but if Penny is healthy then I think that the Suns will be a pretty good team next year.


Agreed :yes:


----------

